# Nfpa70e



## eric7379 (Jan 5, 2010)

:blink::blink:

I don't know about you, but I like to be able to go home after work. Yes, the rules may seem to be a bit cumbersome and difficult to follow, but if you make safety a priority, then it becomes second nature. Before long, you follow 70E without even thinking about it.

The rules and guidelines are there for a reason. Learn them and follow them.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

SdCountySparky said:


> What do you guys think? Do you practice it or do you avoid it?


Rules are made to be broken. Anyone who claims they follow these 100% is lying.


----------



## schaffhouser (Mar 10, 2014)

backstay said:


> Rules are made to be broken. Anyone who claims they follow these 100% is lying.


Agree 100%


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I think the biggest advantage to 70E is giving legal authority to the statement that "No, we can't do that because it puts our guys in unnecessary risk." 

Like anything, it can go south when implemented by idiots.

But an employer that ignores it had better have a good plan for what to do if they get caught.


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

SdCountySparky said:


> What do you guys think? Do you practice it or do you avoid it?


We incorporated 70E into our Electrical Safety Program almost 10 years ago.

OSHA mandates *WHAT* must be done to protect workers from electrical hazards, but is not very specific concerning *HOW* to accomplish it and instead defers to the NFPA-70E. OSHA actually recommends the NFPA-70E in 29 CFR 1910 Subpart S Appendix A to assist employers with regulation compliance. So if there is an accident, your program will be measured against 70E, and if found lacking you will likely be fined by OSHA for failing to protect workers.

Also courts have interpreted that because the NFPA-70E is a consensus standard, and because OSHA references the NFPA-70E, that it or some other standard as effective shall be used to prevent workplace injuries. Frequently employees or family members then bring civil suit against the employer using OSHA court findings to pursue multi-million dollar settlements for death, pain and suffering. 


Big John said:


> I think the biggest advantage to 70E is giving legal authority to the statement that "No, we can't do that because it puts our guys in unnecessary risk." *Like anything, it can go south when implemented by idiots. *But an employer that ignores it had better have a good plan for what to do if they get caught.


Very true! The CYA approach doesn’t cut it. 

Implementing an arc flash protection program is a huge undertaking that requires careful consideration and continuance. Choosing the best method to incorporate it into the company’s electrical safety program depends on many factors. Developing a committee consisting of members of the company’s electrical community, management and the safety department is very beneficial in conducting the required research, standards interpretation, decision making, developing procedures, and delivering training.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

This was my job for about 10 years (But not for the last 8). I would help companies incorperate NFPA 70E and OSHA requirements into thier safety procedures. Each one was custom tailored for that company which ranged from electrical contractors to large companies like Ford, GM, steel mills, etc...


I would provide everything from the initial audit to arc flash studies/labels/PPE to custom tailored training programs designed for the specific equipment on site, job descriptions, contractor safety, and often writing EEWP's. 


Larger companies have all been following 70E since the early 2000's and I find it shocking that some are still not up to speed. 


This checklist was always the starting point I used during the first meeting


----------

